# Evolution: Devastator Breakout - Announcement Pre-Order Deal



## keepforest (Nov 22, 2021)

*Are you modern composer or sound designer? Check our deals! *


PRE-ORDER DEAL








The latest installment of the groundbreaking *KeepForest Evolution series* returns with an astounding new library: *Evolution: Devastator Breakout*.

Back with a fresh perspective, this time focusing on deeply textured and visceral bass sounds, hellish braams and intimidating, distorted leads. Looking deep into the modern and often violent sound design of current video games and movies to create sonics that tear through your mix and demand your audiences’ attention.

Amongst *Evolution: Devastator Breakout’s* thousands of sounds, you will also find breathtaking percussion and drum sounds, fully playable instruments, dynamic tick-tock layers, thumping pulse sounds, staggering signature sounds, one shots, gun handlings, artist stems, cinematic loops and more.

This library is the tool you need to keep your productions ahead of the curve in contemporary film and video game composition.



*Content Creators:

Arseni Khodzin* - Producer, sound designer, mixing engineer

*Joe Ford* - Sound designer
​


----------



## keepforest (Nov 22, 2021)

RR Organic Drums Demonstration​


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Nov 22, 2021)

Very nice! Will there be a loyalty discount for previous evolution owners?


----------



## keepforest (Nov 22, 2021)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Very nice! Will there be a loyalty discount for previous evolution owners?


yes after pre-order deal. But now its a best deal - pre-order deal


----------



## gives19 (Nov 23, 2021)

keepforest said:


> yes after pre-order deal. But now its a best deal - pre-order deal


Grabbed it THANKS!


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 24, 2021)

Grab it too!

However, why would I use Core if I’m getting Pro with the bundle? What’s the benefit of Core if Pro has everything and more?


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 24, 2021)

keepforest said:


> yes after pre-order deal. But now its a best deal - pre-order deal


You guys should SERIOUSLY consider doing an all horror instrument. Somehow I think you guys would do something intense, unique, and just a little different from everyone else's _typical_ spin on the horror genre...


----------



## Dronos Masse (Nov 26, 2021)

Would like to either pick this up or Devastator Warzone. What's the difference between the two? From the demos, the sounds seem to have a bit of overlap?


----------



## davidson (Nov 26, 2021)

Dronos Masse said:


> Would like to either pick this up or Devastator Warzone. What's the difference between the two? From the demos, the sounds seem to have a bit of overlap?


All my keepforest libraries have a *lot* of overlap, you're paying for the 20% difference in each. In the case of warzone, they have the gunshot and 808 / trap stuff. Breakout has the risenge style rise-and-hit engine added, and more d'n'b style aggressive bass.


----------



## Dronos Masse (Nov 26, 2021)

Ah, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 26, 2021)

That’s what I noticed too, which is why I just went with their latest rendition.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 29, 2021)

Jose7822 said:


> Grab it too!
> 
> However, why would I use Core if I’m getting Pro with the bundle? What’s the benefit of Core if Pro has everything and more?


When you order Pro you get Full Core Edition + Risenge Engine with all sounds, presets, wav from it.
If you order core you not have XY Morphong Random Engine.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 29, 2021)

davidson said:


> All my keepforest libraries have a *lot* of overlap, you're paying for the 20% difference in each. In the case of warzone, they have the gunshot and 808 / trap stuff. Breakout has the risenge style rise-and-hit engine added, and more d'n'b style aggressive bass.


Overlaps its fine, because we composers always need more fresh sounds. But yeah always Core of library its some sort of hybrid style like edm, dnb, - unique patches. Our task is make that by purchasing 1 library, you could write 80% of your context track on it. That why there overlaps. We are developing and trying to do it better every time.


----------



## keepforest (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## davidson (Nov 29, 2021)

keepforest said:


> Overlaps its fine, because we composers always need more fresh sounds. But yeah always Core of library its some sort of hybrid style like edm, dnb, - unique patches. Our task is make that by purchasing 1 library, you could write 80% of your context track on it. That why there overlaps. We are developing and trying to do it better every time.


You're stuff is excellent, and the quality control of the releases is definitely getting better and better 

As you're probably the main developer in the 'trailer' scene, I'd like to see you branch out a bit more by now as you've nailed this corner of trailer music and it's becoming a little saturated and I don't know how many more times I can buy such similar libraries. What about the different horror sub-genres for example - dark modular electronic, weird organic, retro analog, something totally new...I'd love to see what else you guys could create. What about a crazy vocal library, or mental woodwinds? Give us something totally unexpected and never heard before!

Anyway, after all that I'm going to pre-order breakout later today because I know there will be some really useful tools in there


----------



## keepforest (Nov 29, 2021)

davidson said:


> You're stuff is excellent, and the quality control of the releases is definitely getting better and better
> 
> As you're probably the main developer in the 'trailer' scene, I'd like to see you branch out a bit more by now as you've nailed this corner of trailer music by now and it's becoming a little saturated and I don't know how many more times I can buy such similar libraries. What about the different horror sub-genres for example - dark modular electronic, weird organic, retro analog, something totally new...I'd love to see what else you guys could create. What about a crazy vocal library, or mental woodwinds? Give us something totally unexpected and never heard before!
> 
> Anyway, after all that I'm going to pre-order breakout later today because I know there will be some really useful tools in there


Yeah, thank you for advice. We will try do somting fresh next year, we under new ways, playables, guitars, orchestrals, pads, tense staff and will focus more under cinematic scoring.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 19, 2021)

@keepforest Are we still on track for a December release? Not asking to pressure you guys, just wondering. I’d rather you take more time if you need it in order to release a polished product.


----------



## cjbrett22 (Dec 20, 2021)

Jose7822 said:


> @keepforest Are we still on track for a December release? Not asking to pressure you guys, just wondering. I’d rather you take more time if you need it in order to release a polished product.


I believe the product is finished, they're just waiting on the NKS from NI.


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 20, 2021)

I see. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 22, 2021)

New video!! This sounds amazing!


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 23, 2021)

Ok, you got me. pre ordered it, sounds f***in awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## gives19 (Dec 24, 2021)

Finally got this answer from support or their YouTube site when I asked about when it would arrive, so I am guessing next year now.. From Keepforst "ASAP. Waiting NKS from NI


----------



## JyTy (Dec 24, 2021)

I preordered weeks ago. Can’t wait to add this one to complete my Devastator collection. With this and the ARK bundle next year will be tons of fun!!


----------



## gives19 (Dec 24, 2021)

JyTy said:


> I preordered weeks ago. Can’t wait to add this one to complete my Devastator collection. With this and the ARK bundle next year will be tons of fun!!


YES I am grabbing the Ark stuff also. Love the Playable runs etc. in Ark 5. A rich warm and dynamic toolbox that covers a lot of bases IMHO. Was going to grab a different library, but I think this might be a better purchase for me to cover this base. Love the Playable runs in all the instruments, which for me as a player is a real time saver!


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 27, 2021)

Due to the Holidays, the release date has been moved to January 2022.

This is coming from a post on Facebook.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 27, 2021)

Jose7822 said:


> New video!! This sounds amazing!



Yeah I caved on this one after watching this…it does sound amazing.


----------



## Evans (Jan 4, 2022)

Reminder that this is still up for pre-order. Looks like the delay is still on NI's side, so who knows how long that means (seeing this with other devs as well, with NI now rolling back into the office).


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 4, 2022)

A fine promotion for the product! Well done!
(Besides: I already pre-ordered it at the beginning of December).


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 4, 2022)

When does the pre-order price end?


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 4, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> When does the pre-order price end?


When the product releases?

Don’t mean to be a smart butt, but I wouldn’t wait too long since it should be releasing any day now. As has been said, they are literally just waiting on NI to finish their end of it.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 7, 2022)

Again, from a Facebook post. Looks like Monday is the last day to pre-order!!


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 10, 2022)

About 1 more hour from the time of this post. Almost there guys!!!


----------



## davidson (Jan 10, 2022)

At this stage I feel like early buyers should have got a pre-pre-pre-order price. Doubt I'll be pre-ordering with keepforest again.


----------



## Evans (Jan 10, 2022)

davidson said:


> Doubt I'll be pre-ordering with keepforest again.


Why? Because of a brief wait since, what, the end of November?

Many developers clearly hit issues with Native Instruments toward the end of the year, and besides, I'm used to waiting a year or far more once I buy ("pre-order") concert or play tickets. This hasn't even been two months since announcement, right?


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 10, 2022)

This wasn’t a long wait at all compared to other developers who are notoriously early when announcing their products. Plus, the library was already done a few weeks ago. It was literally them waiting on NI to do their part, not to mention it was done at the end of the year. I understand we are sometimes spoiled by other developers, but this was certainly not an unreasonable waiting time.


----------



## Sat9 (Jan 10, 2022)

Downloading now. So hyped!


----------



## onnomusic (Jan 10, 2022)

same here!


----------



## Evans (Jan 10, 2022)

Don't forget to check your Spam folder if you cannot find the serial number for Native Access. Mine jumped in there for my Gmail account.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jan 10, 2022)

I was only able to play with it for a little bit, but WOW!! No false advertisement here.


----------



## onnomusic (Jan 10, 2022)

My transfer is SO slow haha. maybe tonight for me


----------



## Ciochi (Jan 10, 2022)

This is so good that I guess KP could take down all other libraries they have on sale. I dont even know where to start, every category is so good that I am blown away


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 10, 2022)

when finished downloading, im only getting the Wav-folder...no kontakt patches


----------



## Ciochi (Jan 10, 2022)

Andrajas said:


> when finished downloading, im only getting the Wav-folder...no kontakt patches


This happened to me too. Redownloaded, It worked.


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 10, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> This happened to me too. Redownloaded, It worked.


Ok Will try this as well! 👍


----------

